# Captain Spaulding clown costume 2018



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The only definite plan for 2018 is that my husband wants to dress as Captain Spaulding from House of 1000 corpses. I've decided to do the hat and clown shoes out of paper mache, but what material is used for clown costumes? Is it satin? I know there's is a commercial version of the costume available but my husband is a big and tall guy and I have enough seamstress experience to throw it together. Plus it appears that one leg of the costume that's available is pink(?).


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Satin, (both dull or shiny), taffeta, nylon rip stop fabric, sateen cotton, polished/chintz cotton or polyester lining fabric would all work for a clown costume. Check them all out and see which one you like best.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I did the cast of House of 1000 Corpses in 2009. I bought an Uncle Sam costume for my husband who went as Spaulding. But was Spaulding in the outfit with the hot dog shirt. I bought thin flannel polka dot fabric & made the pants..Here's a few pics if you go in this direction.. The first pic is a collectable figure in the outfit I copied..


----------

